# external filter help



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

have an external filter for my tank but it does not seem to be woring as powerfull as it did! i cleaned it within the last month and clean it regularly every month but the fish are now gasping but not at the surface! wht do i do?? feel thick


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

For now I would put the outlet pipe close to the surface to agitate it and improve gas exchange and tommorow get a new impeller and see if that improves the output


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

hawksport said:


> For now I would put the outlet pipe close to the surface to agitate it and improve gas exchange and tommorow get a new impeller and see if that improves the output


but i have had it less than a year!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If you bought it from a shop rather than online see if they will exchange it. Don't forget you need to keep the old media.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

hawksport said:


> If you bought it from a shop rather than online see if they will exchange it. Don't forget you need to keep the old media.


yeah i bought it from jap koi!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd check the filter hose. If the hose is ribbed then I'd replace it, if the hose is smooth then you could try cleaning it with a dilute solution of ethanoic acid (vinegar in other words) and a pipe-cleaner brush. Often limescale deposits that build up in the pipework cause them to block, like how an artery blocks with a large amount of fat.


----------

